

Ask HN: Work standing up and heel pain - ksdsh

I have tried to work standing up for about two weeks. I feel great except heel pain. Does anybody have some experience to lighten heel pain while working standing up? Thanks!
======
trouble
Wikipedia suggests [1] the only non-surgical means of managing plantar
fasciitis (i.e. heel pain) is the use of othotics - foot supports. Stretching
your calf muscles and the arch of your foot can help in the short term as
well.

But you don't want to let your heel pain get to a point where it becomes
chronic - if your heels hurt, stay off your feet and don't aggravate the
condition.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantar_fasciitis>

------
dasht
Did you ever notice how some jobs are considered less desirable than others or
at least in some ways unpleasant because "you have to be on your feet all
day"?

I suggest (not as medical advice, just common sense):

Avoid holding yourself in any one position for most of the day. Move
naturally, instead. Sometimes sit. Sometimes stand. Etc.

------
brudgers
New shoes. The soles of your shoes can easily have 1mm (1/16") of differential
wear and so you wind up standing on a consistently uneven surface all day.

[Disclaimer: not science, just my experience, I have flat feet and when I
experience heel pain it's to replace the shoes]

------
pivo
Cooks, who are on their feet a lot, often wear clogs or crocks for shoes
and/or stand on thick, squishy rubber mats.

